# Orange baby!!!



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I know this sounds really weird but I think Edie is going orange!!! She looks on her way to getting a lovely tan but has not been in the sun!!

I dont think its jaundice as the whites of her eyes are okay, she had quite severe b/f jaundice for about 3 months. Could it be the orange veges that she is eating, apart from broccolli, courgette, yellow pepper and fruits, the rest of her diet seems to consist of orange things that are filled with beta-carotene.

I know this is a really stupid question but every time I look at her, I cant help but smile- is she on her way to looking like a sweet potato- or worse- a butternut squash!!

Thanks,

Kerry and pumpkin


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kerry

I would take pumpkin to the drs if I was you!

Cant really give any advice without seeing her sorry!

Jxx


----------

